# Importation favoris ie7 dans Safari???



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Je suis tout nouveau switcher et japprecie enormement MAC OS X.....

Mais voila jarrive pas a importer mon fichier favoris que jai pris sur mon autre ordi et le mettre dans les signets de safari......quand je clique sur le signet rien ne se passe.....

Je suis deja aller faire un tour sur les differents sujets sur  limportation des favoris sur safari avec onyx et dautres logiciels mais dans mon cas c'est pour importer un dossier de favoris d'un autre ordi sur mon mac....Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

ca d&#233;pend &#233;normement d'o&#249; viennent ces favoris
( ordi , systeme , navigateur)

des d&#233;tails?


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau switcher et japprecie enormement MAC OS X.....
> 
> ...



ie 7, c'est pas une version Windows ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> ie 7, c'est pas une version Windows ça ?



ouep
et ca va galerer je le sens


----------



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

alors en fait jai pris le dosier favoris qui se trouver dans le poste de travail et dans mes documents et settings.....

Et ie7 est une application windows en effet.....et comme jai vraiment pas envie dinstaller ni internet explorer ni mozilla sur mon nouveau mac jaurai bien envie de mettre tout mes favoris dans mes signets.

Je vous remercie.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> alors en fait jai pris le dosier favoris qui se trouver dans le poste de travail et dans mes documents et settings.....
> 
> Et ie7 est une application windows en effet.....et comme jai vraiment pas envie dinstaller ni internet explorer ni mozilla sur mon nouveau mac jaurai bien envie de mettre tout mes favoris dans mes signets.
> 
> Je vous remercie.


As tu essayé ceci que j'ai trouvé dans l'aide Safari : 



> Si vous ne parvenez pas importer dans Safari vos signets définis dans un autre navigateur Web, vous pouvez essayer de les exporter au format HTML à partir du navigateur Web en question. Ouvrez ensuite ce document dans Safari, puis ouvrez la Bibliothèque des signets dans une autre fenêtre. Faites glisser les liens de la première fenêtre vers un groupe de signets contenu dans la Bibliothèque des signets.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

ce sont des systemes tres differents 
il va falloir que tu vois comment tu dois exporter tes signets  de windows 
puis eventuellement les importer dans Mac

edith 
la manip melroux marche  de facon indirecte
( mais ca marche)


----------



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup de vos reponses.

JE vais tenter et je vous tiendrai au courant

Merci encore


----------



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

Ok je viens d'essayer et ca marche impec meme si cest un peu fastidieux vu que je dois tous les reorganiser mais c'est parfait.

Encore merci pour vos reponses tres rapides.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> Ok je viens d'essayer et ca marche impec meme si cest un peu fastidieux vu que je dois tous les reorganiser mais c'est parfait.
> 
> Encore merci pour vos reponses tres rapides.



Ce fut un plaisir et joyeuses fêtes.  

PS : n'oublions pas la moralité de ce petit conte : Aide toi et l'aide Mac t'aidera (safari en l'occurrence)  !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Ce fut un plaisir et joyeuses f&#234;tes.
> 
> PS : n'oublions pas la moralit&#233; de ce petit conte : Aide toi et l'aide Mac t'aidera (safari en l'occurrence)  !


Y a une aide sur Mac?  
Naaan ...  c'est vrai?
une aide qu'on peut rechercher avec le champ de recherche?
comme la recherche interne deleforum &#224; macg?

c'est une blague, hein ,  dis , c'est une blague?  

-
ps :Autre moralit&#233;
Aaah si les macusers se servaient de leurs outils dispos un peu plus , il y aurait ... moins de fils


----------

